
Ask HN: How can Vultr offer 100% uptime? - nkkollaw
I was reading Vultr&#x27;s SLA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vultr.com&#x2F;sla&#x2F;.<p>Although they require you to acknowledge the outage by submitting a support ticket while your server is down or it&#x27;s not considered an outage (and that&#x27;s not going to happen, specially for 9-minutes outages), they do say they offer 100% uptime.<p>How reliable is this? AWS went down many times, I doubt Vultr can actually do it, or I&#x27;m missing something?
======
sjs382
It's marketing.

They promise the 100% offer account credits if (read: when) they don't meet
their promise. The cost of not meeting their promise, if caught, is minimal—if
your $10/mo VPS is down for 59 minutes, they offer 24 hours worth of credit
(which works out to about $0.33). Being able to make this claim is _very much_
worth the amount they expect to pay out in account credits.

~~~
nkkollaw
Yes, also the fact that you have to find out that the server is down, and open
a ticket or it won't count as an outage. I just thought it was weird they
claimed 100%.

I guess everyone goes down. I'm building a GlusterFS cluster. I have 2 nodes
with Digital Ocean, 2 with Vultr in Amsterdam, and 2 in Frankfurt. Hopefully
the whole Vultr infrastructure won't go down for a long time or the 2 Digital
Ocean servers will get a lot of load.

